# old school kickers question



## markymark (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey guys, I got a question on some old school kickers, since I've seen a lot of guys on here like old school stuff I was hoping maybe someone could help me. I tried Google but my googlefu sux this morning. I'm posting this from my phone cuz my computer is busted, I have the pic on my phone but I can't post it on here, I can email it to someone if necessary. They are 12 subs that have the k on the inverted dustcap but I had never seen them say comp vtc underneath the k. As soon as I can get a pic up I will bigot someone can help me with that it'll be a lot easier, thanks.


----------



## markymark (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's a pic

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

CompVR rather. Probably c12d model. It should say on the back sticker. I like these quite a bit and they do great for smallish cabin IB setup.


----------

